# changer le mode de synchronisation



## nostromo13 (22 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
j'ai un ipad 2 que je n'ai jamais synchroniser avec itunes ayant privilégié icloud.
Mais à présent je souhaiterais faire mes synchronisations via itunes.
Le problème est que lorsque je le connecte à itunes il me propose de "configurer comme nouvel ipad" !
J'ai déjà eu la mauvaise surprise avec mon iphone n'ayant plus que ce moyen pour le redémarrer après un blocage et je me suis retrouvé avec mon iphone comme au 1er jour !!!
Je ne voudrais pas perdre le contenu de mon ipad (notamment les données attachées à  mes applications). 
Y a t il moyen de changer ce mode de synchronisation sans occasionner de pertes?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------

